# Coke in a creek



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 5, 2018)

On Friday I went to check out a local spot that was a bottle dump many years ago, and is known for mostly only producing shard fragments of bottles when I look there. I hoped that recent high waters from two tropical storm remnants might wash out a few intact bottles but wasn't expecting much. To my surprise I saw this Coca Cola amber straight side bottle cradled between rocks. It is a miracle it didn't get smashed into pieces by fast waters, and didn't get washed completely out of the area. It is embossed with Coca Cola script on the shoulder and PITTSBURG, PA. near the bottom. On the base it has D.O.C. 1186. That was the Dominick O. Cunningham Glass Company that operated in Pittsburgh, PA from 1882-1931. The unusual spelling of Pittsburg on this bottle is because in 1890, the United States Board of Geographic Names ruled that all cities ending in ‘burgh’ must drop the ‘h’ to help bring uniformity to city names. I need help pinpointing the exact date of this bottle because the seam stops about an inch from the lip. The timeline for that style of seam does not add up. Generally that type is from 1860-1880. But Coke was not even invented until 1886. Plus the Pittsburg name means it has to be 1890-1911. Also how much would a bottle like this be worth? From what I've researched the straight-side amber Coke bottles seem rare.

.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2018)

That type of seam on a crowntop is usually around 1900-1910. Even though the ABM bottle came out earlier around 1903 I think it was, not everybody automatically switched over right away so there is a transition period that can vary in time between different company's. But, I would place your bottle roughly or approximately in that time frame. LEON.

P.S. From what Porters Coke book say's, his book calls this bottle common, typical of the bigger cities. I'd say that means it's just more common compared to other smaller PA city straight sided amber Cokes.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> That type of seam on a crowntop is usually around 1900-1910. Even though the ABM bottle came out earlier around 1903 I think it was, not everybody automatically switched over right away so there is a transition period that can vary in time between different company's. But, I would place your bottle roughly or approximately in that time frame. LEON.
> 
> P.S. From what Porters Coke book say's, his book calls this bottle common, typical of the bigger cities. I'd say that means it's just more common compared to other smaller PA city straight sided amber Cokes.



Thanks for your reply and information. Do you know what the number 1186 stands for?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2018)

Dang nice find.  Like you said, it's such a miracle that it survived.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Dang nice find.  Like you said, it's such a miracle that it survived.


Thank you. I get lucky sometimes. I think maybe the bottle was in the ground and then floodwaters away the dirt and then picked it up.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 6, 2018)

That is a very nice bottle! I am surprised it wasn't smashed.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 12, 2018)

I agree! That Coke gives a new meaning to "survivor".


----------

